# How long does hot cocoa mix keep?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The local discounter has 1.5 kg cans (around 4 pounds) of swiss miss cocoa mix for $4. The "Best if" date is 12/12, but how long will it really keep?

Thinking about going back and stocking up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Milk products in it. NOT indefinitely.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

it keeps for about 1 week around here.

Unless the kids don't see where I hide it.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

It would keep forever in my house, but don't know how fresh it would stay


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

tinknal said:


> The local discounter has 1.5 kg cans (around 4 pounds) of swiss miss cocoa mix for $4. The "Best if" date is 12/12, but how long will it really keep?
> 
> Thinking about going back and stocking up.


*Have you ever made your own cocoa from scratch by chance? I just use baking cocoa and make it fresh every time. It takes the same amount of time to boil the water as to warm the milk and you never have to worry about the powdered milk concern of it going bad. I do not want to hijack your thread but sure wouldn't mind sharing my recipe with you. The cost would surprise you, quite a savings from buying a mix without concerns of it going bad. *


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

romysbaskets said:


> *Have you ever made your own cocoa from scratch by chance? I just use baking cocoa and make it fresh every time. It takes the same amount of time to boil the water as to warm the milk and you never have to worry about the powdered milk concern of it going bad. I do not want to hijack your thread but sure wouldn't mind sharing my recipe with you. The cost would surprise you, quite a savings from buying a mix without concerns of it going bad. *


I really never make cocoa, I put it in my morning coffee.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used the boxed "packet" type that has been older than the hills and years past expiration date and haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I know we have used cans at least 2 yrs past the date. They weren't open all that time...but often last 6 mos open before they are emptied.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

If its a "cardboard foil lined" can, as we got closer to exp date, I think I would repackage in mylar or glass with oxygen absorbers. 
Neat idea, "cafe mocha"


----------

